# South Slope Uinta's Moose--It's ON !



## goofy elk

YellowStone Unit, Miror lake Hwy 150, East to Whiterocks/Uinta river ..

With 150 open early this year, I took advantage, and scouted it Sat/sun.

Looked in an area that has produced moose in the past, and BAM!!









I found at least 4 cows and a bull I'll be trying to keep tabs on...
Failed to get decent pics of the bull, Both time I saw him was through 
the spotting scope. I would guess a 5 1/2 year old, may-be more.
His antler growth was into the palms--13"-14" Waddle hagging off his neck.
Hoppfuly get better pics of him in a couple weeks...

The area is GORGEOUS!!!!!










I would love to hear of any moose 'experience's' or sightings anyone has to
share. I'll be on the unit every week over the next 2 months ....

And a BIG shout of thanks to Basinbowhunter,Deerslayer88,B bess, and Horsecreek..
Guys with great info and eyes looking this summer..;-)......


----------



## Longgun

shoot me a PM as the hunt date gets closer, i might have an ace up my sleve for ya. IF he's still there...


----------



## silentstalker

Beautiful country! Good luck on your hunt! Cant wait to draw it next year... Or the year after or...


----------



## swbuckmaster

I see if my bud that lives out there can keep an eye out for one.


----------



## goofy elk

Found Mr Mini bull last night.....:grin:....---He's safe.;-)....

And THANKS SW & Longgun---..


----------



## dmaestas

I've seen one bull in a corner of your unit thats got good growth already. PM sent


----------



## goofy elk

I'm watching moose !!, found a couple pockets with good numbers..

Went to the spot this morning I'll probbly end up hunting.
Several cows looking very healthy..

.









Todays trip I had 4 diffrent bulls inside 50 yards...

Two little guys- most likely brothers.










And these two dude's ,,










Here's a good look at the bigger one..28 yards.










There's still yet one older/larger in the area I've not got good pictures of ..
Those will be coming soon..;-)..

Going to be FUN to watch the next few weeks and see how they finish up..8)..


----------



## pheaz

Lookin good Goof


----------



## AF CYN

Definitely looks like good moose country. Should be a fun hunt.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I gotta ask Goofy.....are you considering applying the new mentor rule to this tag? -----SS


----------



## goofy elk

Springville Shooter said:


> I gotta ask Goofy.....are you considering applying the new mentor rule to this tag? -----SS


I've offerd it to my oldest boy ....

He said, " you better shoot it dad before your to old to walk"-----:mrgreen:.

But yes, I'll probly sign him up, See what happens,


----------



## Springville Shooter

I like options. ------SS


----------



## goofy elk

25 yards .....


----------



## silentstalker

Very cool Goofy! I look forward to seeing all your pics!


----------



## dadams41

Goofy, my brother and I were out setting up cameras last weekend and came across a big bull up south fork. We are headed back up next weekend to check and set a few more cameras. Ill let you know what we see and hopefully have some pictures for you.


----------



## kstorrs

There's no sportsmanship going to the petting zoo! Haha just kidding! Looks like you are going to have a fun hunt. I look forward to updates on this post.


----------



## goofy elk

Well went out scouting this morning, Visited my mineral licks...

This bull is VERY TEMPTING!!!!!!!
Been watching him for 2 months now.
I think I have a very decent chance of taking him with my bow,
FOR sure muzzy.------I've pretty much decided to concentrate on him for the opener.



















What do you think, good primitive weapon bull?....8)....


----------



## swbuckmaster

Goofy you shoot that with a muzzy and ill kick ya in the nutts. Just walk up to it and shoot it with a bow! Moose have got to be the easiest animal in utah to shoot with a bow.

Good luck! Keep looking though you may turn up something better


----------



## wyogoob

choot em


----------



## stillhunterman

wyogoob said:


> choot em


+1


----------



## silentstalker

Looking good! Smoke him with your bow!


----------



## Critter

It depends on what I happened to have in my had at the time that I saw him. Rifle, muzzle loader, or bow I would pull the trigger and have a lot of meat for the winter.


----------



## hazmat

Is that the best one you have come across in your travels I am not saying he is bad I would be happpy with him but maybe not u ntill later in the hunt. Tough call


----------



## goofy elk

I found one other bull I think is a little bigger east side 
of the yellowstone river...Only saw him once though and that area
has REALLY dryed out, not sure were he went!

And I have seen over a dozen smaller bulls.

This unit is SOOOO freak'in BIG it's unbelievable!!!!!!
A million acres of willderness I havn't even set foot in yet..:!:..

Just need to think about it a few days, I'll probbly go scout some more....


----------



## AF CYN

I would shoot that bull with any weapon. I think he would be a great trophy with a bow. He has good points, palms, width, and double tines on both sides. How wide 44" or so? 

He also appears to have a very large, fat body. Hope you have horses. :smile:


----------



## goofy elk

^^^^ Wouldn't have needed horse's today, He's 50 yards from a road in those pics!!! ^^^^

And ya, was thinking 43-45" .....


----------



## Springville Shooter

I'd use a bow. I haven't met anyone who has enjoyed being kicked in the balls by SW. He's like the Pele of crotch kickers.-------SS


----------



## goofy elk

Ok. Ok----- I'll put the ML away...For now.


----------



## Packout

Nice bull. I'd shoot him on my WY moose tag this year. I think you are smart looking in moosey areas rather than chasing the fringes too much. There have been a few great bulls in the Rock Cr area over the years, problem is finding one is luck.

Since everyone else is giving their 2 cents-- I'll say get in close and shoot him with whatever you want. Shooting him at 35 yards with a bow, ml, or rifle is all about the same in my book- there really is no difference to the dead animal. Getting in close is the fun for me. Look forward to seeing how it all turns out for you.


----------



## Longgun

Good looking bull. You might find better up higher/further in but, get after him if YOU want with what YOU want Goof, if not move on... other's opinions of him/what you use to take him with dont matter much with YOU having the tag.


----------



## MWScott72

Good bull Goofy. I don't think I'd have any problem shooting him. 40"+ would be good enough for me. If you find something better before the season starts, great...If not, I'd drop him on day 1. What are the chances you'll find better? I guess the rut will pick up and maybe some bigger bulls will show, but who really knows???


----------



## koltraynor

swbuckmaster said:


> Goofy you shoot that with a muzzy and ill kick ya in the nutts. Just walk up to it and shoot it with a bow! Moose have got to be the easiest animal in utah to shoot with a bow.
> 
> Good luck! Keep looking though you may turn up something better


I'll bet you could sell tickets and make some cash for this show.


----------



## swbuckmaster

What ever weapon he uses I hope he gets the biggest he can find. 
Good luck Goof!


----------



## goofy elk

Thanks SW----GOOD luck to you too.

Any queastons about San Juan call me.
I've been down there on a few bow hunts..;-)..


----------



## swbuckmaster

I may pick your brain after this weekend. Ill be down their for another three days. Ill head back down on Wednesday and be down for twelve days.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo

Great pics. Good luck on the moose hunt. That is really beautiful country. It looks like there are quite a few moose in the area.


----------



## adamsoa

He's a good bull. Get us some good on the hunt shots.


----------



## goofy elk

swbuckmaster said:


> I may pick your brain after this weekend. Ill be down their for another three days. Ill head back down on Wednesday and be down for twelve days.


I'm hearing thru the grapevine of a monster 20 x 12 double drop being seen
on San Juan ----- It would be cool to see ya stick that...:!:...8).....


----------



## swbuckmaster

If I even saw a buck like that the hunt would be a success.


----------



## ridgetop

goofy elk said:


> I'm hearing thru the grapevine of a monster 20 x 12 double drop being seen
> on San Juan ----- It would be cool to see ya stick that...:!:...8).....


I ended up chasing 3 or 4 "rumors" like that on my Vernon hunt and in the end, I wasted a lot of valuable time.
Stick with what you know, unless you don't have much to work with anyway.


----------



## goofy elk

ridgetop said:


> I ended up chasing 3 or 4 "rumors" like that on my Vernon hunt and in the end, I wasted a lot of valuable time.
> Stick with what you know, unless you don't have much to work with anyway.


Not a "rumor" ... Thread with a pic..Solid info----GO KILL HIM SW !!!!!!
(I know, I'm highjacking my own thread..:mrgreen:...)

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/22060.html


----------



## ridgetop

goofy elk said:


> Not a "rumor" ... Thread with a pic..Solid info----GO KILL HIM SW !!!!!!
> (I know, I'm highjacking my own thread..:mrgreen:...)
> 
> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/22060.html


That does look like a pretty good lead. Well worth looking more into and spending a few days in the area.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Talked to paul four about two hours on the phone. Hes the guy who found the buck. He said I missed seeing that buck by five minutes. Paul is a good guy most guys would never hunt a guy they dont know down and give him what he gave me. I actually have two bucks on video that are hanging with the big non typical. Ill have two days to find it. Then its on. He also told me where a few big 30" bucks are located. I think my san juan bad luck is turning for the good. 

I actually was dang close to turning this tag in. I had a five inch thorn poke me in the eye and had to have it surgically removed, rolled the wheeler on my daughter and I this weekend. I thought I broke my hand. Got a flat on the way home and spent all day and half the night getting the truck home. My dad had a stroke on the same day I poked my eye and fell off the porch and broke his anckle and elbow. My youngest daughter broke her heel on saturday. Its unbelievable all the freek crap that's happed the last two weeks. I cant wait twelve days off chasing big bucks!


----------



## silentstalker

Hang in there Scott, its always darkest right before the dawn... It sounds like some positive karma is turning towards you. Go down there and enjoy your trip. I hope you smoke a great buck!


----------



## goofy elk

ALMOST TIME TO MOOSE HUNT !!!!!!

I did go to the DWR and put my 16 year old on the mentor program ...

If I cant conect with a bigger bull with my bow or ML I'll ley him shoot one...

TON's of scouting time put in , over 20 days....

AND thank's for all the feadback..It's been helpfull....:!:...

Should be post'in pics of a dead bull soon....8).... Randy.


----------



## JuddCT

Or if you are like SW you could kill it and post pics a year later. Geesh!


----------



## MWScott72

Good luck Randy...we're waiting!


----------



## tshuntin

Goofy, best of luck and I hope you smoke a monster, but I think I hope a little more that your 15 yr does. 8) that would be so awesome for them. So Good luck to both of you then.


----------



## goofy elk

Here's what Home sweet home looks like for the next ,,
Well, how ever long it takes...8).... Moose camp.










Saw moose the last 3 days in a row....Just not my bull....No shots yet.
Took this Pic at 8 am this morning......


----------



## stillhunterman

Hope the weather holds out for you Randy and you find just what you are looking for. Best of luck to you and be safe out there!


----------



## silentstalker

Camp looks great and your bull will pop up soon enough! Enjoy the hunt and good luck!


----------



## martymcfly73

Good luck.


----------



## Longgun

Good luck!

btw: dont let one of your buddies run off with the hunt footage.


----------



## goofy elk

Longgun said:


> Good luck!
> 
> btw: dont let one of your buddies run off with the hunt footage.


No worry's there, I hunt alone with my kid's,,,,,Thats it.

No outside BS and I take my own pics,,,,,,,ALL a LONE,:!:,8),;-),,,,,,,,,,,,

Headed back in to camp tomarrow......


----------



## silentstalker

Good Luck!


----------



## RandomElk16

Good luck Goof!


----------



## tallbuck

Best of Luck Goof! Put the Hammer on a good one that you like and will relish with your family and friends!

Were all jealous, please keep us posted on what your seeing and how your doing!


----------



## johnnycake

Smack a beast!


----------



## wyogoob

choot em


----------



## goofy elk

BAM!!! An arrow in the air..........7am this morning,,,,,:!:..........


----------



## gdog

Good work!

More pics!


----------



## MWScott72

Sweet! Moose steaks and head gear. Doesn't get much better. Congrats!


----------



## goofy elk

Thanks!
CRAZY STUFF---
Thought I was shooting the bull on post #17 pics.....

Got him on thr ground and IT'S A DIFFERENT BULL !!!!

Very simular, But deffinatly a different bull,.....Never seen him scouting.


----------



## DallanC

Cool, good job!


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker

Nice work! Congrats! Was the family with ya?


----------



## MWScott72

He looks bigger in that second photo with something other than your bow to compare him to. How wide did he go? High 30s, or did he break 40"?


----------



## Raptorman

Congrats Goofy, great bull, can't wait to hear the whole story!


----------



## goofy elk

silentstalker said:


> Nice work! Congrats! Was the family with ya?


Ya, My 16 year old was standing right at my side when I drilled him at 20 yards!


----------



## tallbuck

Congrats!!!! When's the BBQ?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Part of me wants to congratulate you, but I'm so jealous that the other part of me just wants to come in here and call you a d**k. Eh, whatever...congratulations!


----------



## silentstalker

goofy elk said:


> Ya, My 16 year old was standing right at my side when I drilled him at 20 yards!


Thats what its all about!! Congrats!


----------



## Airborne

Great job Goofy!! Congrats bud!!! That's a dandy bull 8)


----------



## rockymountainelk

Congrats! What broad head made that huge hole??


----------



## goofy elk

rockymountainelk said:


> Congrats! What broad head made that huge hole??


Another interesting deal.....

First time I've ever used mechanical broadheads ...

Swhacker's--------Arrow blew clear through both sides----Double lunger!

The damage was UNBEIVEVABLE......:!:.....:!:......


----------



## Critter

Congrats on the bull, now onward to the rest of the OIL in the state.


----------



## RandomElk16

Congrats Goofy!! Good lookin Bull.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Awesome Goofy. Way to share the OIL experience with your boy. I knew it would all come together for you.....it was just a matter of time. Really cool bull. What kind of mount are you going to do?--------SS


----------



## goofy elk

Springville Shooter said:


> What kind of mount are you going to do?--------SS


Shoulder mount , left turn, kinda like this pic......

He still has patches of velvet in spots, debating rather to clean the antlers up, or leave them as is tho ...


----------



## longbow

Nice job Goofy!! Congrats.


----------



## willfish4food

Well done Goofy. Congratulations!


----------



## stillhunterman

great bull Randy, well done for sure! Really glad it all came together for you!


----------



## Nambaster

Congrats Goof... I am jealous that you can check that box off of your bucket list.


----------



## hunting777

Congratulations, that is a great bull. pretty sweet deal with your boy by your side. how far did you have to get to the truck?


----------



## PBH

goofy elk said:


> Shoulder mount , left turn, kinda like this pic......
> 
> He still has patches of velvet in spots, debating rather to clean the antlers up, or leave them as is tho ...


if you're looking for suggestions, I would say to leave them as is. Part of the reason you get animals mounted is to reflect on the memory of the event. That event included a bull that still had some patches of velvet. If you remove those patches, you are removing a part of the memory. I say leave 'em.

At some point somebody is going to look at your mount and say "look, it still had some velvet", and you'll have a nice flood of memories from that special moment; when your boy was standing next to you as you used a schwaker head to double-lung your OIL moose -- that moose that you never saw while scouting. It's all about those memories. Don't try to change them into something they were not.

just my opinion.

Congrats on the success -- awesome memories for sure. Thank you for sharing with the rest of us.


----------



## johnnycake

Awesome bull, and plus one on the leave the velvet patches


----------



## wyogoob

That's a goodun' Way2go Goofy!!!


----------



## Dunkem

Nice!!!


----------



## Packout

Good, heavy bull. I'll bet your son will remember it and tell stories to his kids about the experience. And thanks for posting photos, nice to see the results. Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Congrats man, and good feedback on the Swhakers. Been trying to decide between them and the Ulmers Edge.


----------



## huntress

*about 150 yards from were we killed the big one*

Congratulations Randy,

You are about 150 yards short of were my mom killed her 53 3/4 bull SWEEEEEEEET spot I shot mine about a half mile down canyon, I guess we wont be coming over this weekend to see how you are doing. ( oh yea you can drive to this one)


----------



## goofy elk

hunting777 said:


> Congratulations, that is a great bull. pretty sweet deal with your boy by your side. how far did you have to get to the truck?


NOT VERY FAR,
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
//
/
//
/
///
//
Huntress NAILED IT !!!!
/
/
/
/
/
//
/
//
//
Got him out WHOLE----- Nothin like a chevy truck and a chain....;-)..
He dam near died right on the road!










Better even yet,,,

less than 200 yards from camp!










Put him on the ATV trailer and took him home..
Skinned, Quarted, Caped him ALL BY MYSELF------Very satisfying for sure.:!:.


----------



## middlefork

Nice bull Goofy!
It always amazed me when my friend had a moose tag how everybody was willing to give information to him where they had seen bulls.

But man, they are a lot of work when they are on the ground :grin:


----------



## Smokepole

Nice bull with a bow, congrates, thanks for sharing


----------



## martymcfly73

Now that it's in the books, was it worth the wait? Do it again?


----------



## Dahlmer

Congrats on a nice bull Goofy.


----------



## goofy elk

martymcfly73 said:


> Now that it's in the books, was it worth the wait? Do it again?


What kinds queston is that ???

*ABSOLUTLY* worth the wait AND do it again.....:!:......

And we will......The wife has 17 points....;-)......

Headed back up right now to hunt the control cow permit ....


----------



## martymcfly73

An honest one. A lot of people complain about the quality of moose and want to switch points to another species.


----------



## goofy elk

^^^^ OK Mcfly, I'm with ya on this one...^^^^^^

And Honastly, the moose situation in Utah is NOT GOOD!

For me, It was a life long dream to kill a bull moose with my bow...
I was LUCKY! ---- Got it done!------Took 25 years .....

For anyone now, with less than 15 points ?
Probably not going to happen unless thing DRAMATICALY change in Utah's Moose herds..

I Wouldn't start my kid's with moose draws/points........


----------



## 35whelen

congratulations. Good luck. seems like a really nice unit


----------



## 35whelen

wait. there are multiple pages! awesome, congrtulations on a nice bull.


----------



## goofy elk

MWScott72 said:


> He looks bigger in that second photo with something other than your bow to compare him to. How wide did he go? High 30s, or did he break 40"?


34"

Heres a pic that shows how much velvet was still on...


----------



## ridgetop

Congrats!
It's amazing how big their head is when you have one on the ground.


----------



## swbuckmaster

congrats goofy on a great bull. You just did one of my dream hunts.


----------



## Longgun

Congrats Randy! 

That close to camp?!?!


----------



## goofy elk

Longgun said:


> Congrats Randy!
> 
> That close to camp?!?!


Yup,, Shot him 200 yards from camp...:!:......


----------



## goofy elk

swbuckmaster said:


> congrats goofy on a great bull. You just did one of my dream hunts.


Funny thing--------You just did my dream hunt....:!:....

I now have several Pope & Young animals, NOT one of them is a mule deer!!!!

I'm hoping 2015 Wyoming deer for a P&Y muley........


----------



## Nambaster

With your hand on the antler I am also seeing a lot more mass than I suspected in the original picture as well. That thing is a beast and that velvet is awesome.


----------



## AF CYN

Nice job, Goofy. I'm impressed you did it with a bow--I bet there was some amazing pressure before the release of that OIL arrow!

Congratulations.


----------



## goofy elk

One last shout out for THANK's .......

Ton's of great comments and views!

Cant beleive it's over so quick....( was prepared to hunt 30 days )--Over in 3..

Guess it's on to elk, deer, upland game and ducks !!!....:!:........

One more thought , I've got 10 mountain lion points-----
Should I use them this year.....?----We'll see, ..


----------



## Trigger

Goofy looks like a great time and congrats. How many points did you have? I
have 18 and have been putting in for the Wasatch or North Slope in the past. Thinking about changing to the South Slope and maybe having a better chance to draw while I can still get around as I have a couple of heath issues.
Did you have any second thoughts after changing units?


----------



## goofy elk

Trigger said:


> Goofy looks like a great time and congrats. How many points did you have? I
> have 18 and have been putting in for the Wasatch or North Slope in the past. Thinking about changing to the South Slope and maybe having a better chance to draw while I can still get around as I have a couple of heath issues.
> Did you have any second thoughts after changing units?


I had 18 and it was 50/50 chance of drawing---SO GLAD IT HAPPENED.:!:.

Next year it could take 19 or more to draw SS Yellowsone moose.

I've played the 'odds' game in Utah for years...------Drawn ALOT of permits.
18 points on both the Wasatch and N Slope could be 10 years out
still before getting into the bonus tags.......

I started looking hard at the S Slope when I knew I didnt want to
wait that many years ......----Was going primitive weapon or empty. 
I scouted/studyed it hard, It payed off for me BIGTIME..:!:..
No secound thoughts or regrets....;-).....


----------



## muzzlehunter

Good job Goofy, great bull!!


----------



## dodge2500

ok guys new to the forum have a bull moose tag unit 6011. not using a guide and everybody is bailing out because of other hunts interfering with mine. looks like i will be on my own. leaving Vegas hopefully Tuesday the 30th. coming up with a 29ft toy hauler and staying to the end of the season if i have to,! hell i hope not but could use some help from some fellow hunters !!! I'm not in the best of health,I'm a past test site worker with some really messed up lungs 
. any help packing a animal out would be appreciated.


----------



## martymcfly73

dodge2500 said:


> ok guys new to the forum have a bull moose tag unit 6011. not using a guide and everybody is bailing out because of other hunts interfering with mine. looks like i will be on my own. leaving Vegas hopefully Tuesday the 30th. coming up with a 29ft toy hauler and staying to the end of the season if i have to,! hell i hope not but could use some help from some fellow hunters !!! I'm not in the best of health,I'm a past test site worker with some really messed up lungs
> . any help packing a animal out would be appreciated.


Is this the wasatch unit? If it is send me a PM.


----------

